# Pass or fail.



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Was getting an inspection yesterday in MA. When the insp. showed up he asked me whether I would pass this "pex pipe sticking out of wall with a chrome sleeve, escutcheon and stop, but you can see a little of the pex if you slide the sleeve back". I told him yes I would,I don't do it like that I stub out all copper when I do pex but I think you can do that. He said no I failed it, it's not finished. And he thought the guy was trying to pull a fast one on him by pulling the sleeve forward on the escutcheon


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That seems awfully petty.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Freakin inspectors. That's why you don't call inspectors on Friday .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Freakin inspectors. That's why you don't call inspectors on Friday . Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



Does the code say you can't stub out with pex?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MAC said:


> Does the code say you can't stub out with pex?



No. Pipe approved for interior distribution of potable water can be concealed or exposed. 

Unless of course the AHJ wants to impose a more strict standard. He is usually within his authority to do so. But it is not now, nor was it ever "code".


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Freakin inspectors. That's why you don't call inspectors on Friday .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Plumbdrum, nobody in here know better than you the 3 Fs when you call for inspections.....:laughing: 
-Freakin'
-Friday
-Fail


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The problem with codes and inspectors is: The loop hole to go outside of the code book is workmanship.Then this is an interpretation made by the inspector. Each inspector is different, all you have to do is fight them and then you can expect difficulty from that department.

Kind of sucks and sometimes it is easier to just shut up and do what they want.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

MAC said:


> Does the code say you can't stub out with pex?


Not at all, it's part of that manufactures installation requirement, it's approved

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

MAC said:


> Was getting an inspection yesterday in MA. When the insp. showed up he asked me whether I would pass this "pex pipe sticking out of wall with a chrome sleeve, escutcheon and stop, but you can see a little of the pex if you slide the sleeve back". I told him yes I would,I don't do it like that I stub out all copper when I do pex but I think you can do that. He said no I failed it, it's not finished. And he thought the guy was trying to pull a fast one on him by pulling the sleeve forward on the escutcheon


. 

What's the difference if you slide the escushion forward and you see copper? I think he should be worrying about other problems. I agree , I would rather see copper stub outs, but certainly can't fail someone for the install you described. Must be a new guy trying to make a name for himself? Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Must have been a great plumbing job if that is what it took to get a red sticker.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

No he's not new. That's why I told him i would've passed it because the installation instructions.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

MAC said:


> No he's not new. That's why I told him i would've passed it because the installation instructions.


Are you an inspector?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Thats not right. Obviously he passed your rough in, or you wouldn't be finishing. I always put a chrome sleave on toilets that are stubbed up through with PEX(although very rare).


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

No I'm a lowly plumber. When he showed up for one of my inspections he started off with " if you were an inspector would you have passed this".


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I would have asked him why they make crimp on angle stops...


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Mass is one of the strictest states I've done work in. I did a job in mass and failed the rough because I used a 2x11/2 twye then an 11/2 Twye and 90 for a double vanity. He made me rip it out and run a full 2" twye and 2" 90. But it was ok if I used bushings to hook up the traps.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The problem with neighboring licensees is they seem to forget that Ma has it's own code, not the IPC. Thank god

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

